# Yay for tail feathers!



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I realized this morning that Murphy's tail feathers are finally coming in! IT's hard to see just how beautiful they are in this picture, but I just love them. It's crazy how fast all his adult fur is coming in, he seems to change a little everyday.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you play with them? I'm convinced everyone thinks I'm NUTS because I always play with them. They're so soft and pretty, though. I'll poke their buns and make funny noises too.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

YAHOO Murphy!! Looking good!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Do you play with them? I'm convinced everyone thinks I'm NUTS because I always play with them. They're so soft and pretty, though. I'll poke their buns and make funny noises too.


Ha ha yes I do! DH thinks I'm so weird! I just love the way they feel and the color of them!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Murphysmom said:


> Ha ha yes I do! DH thinks I'm so weird! I just love the way they feel and the color of them!


Me too!! When I brush the dogs... the butt feathers and tail feathers are my favorite part.

In FACT, the way I was introduced to GRF was because I watched one of jwemt81's youtube videos of Tucker (this was when Mojo was really young, and still very much lab-looking. LOL) I messaged her asking how old he was when he got his tail feathers, and she told me about GRF!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awww....he's turning into such a big boy! I just gave Tucker a bath yesterday and was noticing the same thing. He also has some crazy, wild, curly hair on his back also. Enjoy...I can't wait until their big, bushy tails come in.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I was so excited when Timber's tail started to come in too!
His just seem to come in overnight!!!
Here's a couple of pics of Timber's butt and tail feathers - taken at 1 yr old!
He's got a crazy coat for a year old.
My hubby likes to play with this tail  I like to brush it 
Not so much fun though when Tim poops in the deep snow and I have to clean the poop off :doh:
Ah, the joys of owning a Golden - but we wouldn't have it any other way :smooch:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, yeah... I HATE the poopy feathers. LOL. Sometimes he'll have a little dangler clinging on for dear life. 

I thought I had more pictures... these were from a few months ago.

I'll try to take some later.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoa- Timber does have crazy coat for a year old- it's gorgeous! 

I think Murphy is going to be one handsome pup, too!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow I hope Murphy's tail is as beautiful as the others on here! Although I'm not looking forward to poopy feathers, lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Isn't it a big relief when they finally come in. It seems like they take forever to pop out.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in love with Flip's baby feathering. I make everybody stop and look at it. I hope his comes in more like Conner's and not like Annabel's, whose is long and stringy and is impossible to comb out.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I dont usually say this about another male but Murphy is getting a nice butt


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

nice looking BUTT!LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

now I'm feeling guilty for getting Bridger's feathers trimmed -- think it'll be a 2x/yearly event. He keeps pretty clean, but picks up alotta stuff in the woods. Had a tail feather measurement of 14 inches ...... Obi's (RIP) tail remained a tidy length.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

It won't be long now before you can begin to enjoy combing out the long, beautiful tail feathers on Murphy. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love Sammy's butt and tail feathers!! Dillon's got much less feathering and fur in general.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

They're kind of like Chia Pets aren't they! Overnight, they have their big boy/big girl fur.

He has a cute patoot, love the baby feathers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's tail feathers seemed to come overnight. Tail and butt feathers are my favorite part! This pic was taken earlier this week...


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Do you play with them? I'm convinced everyone thinks I'm NUTS because I always play with them. They're so soft and pretty, though. I'll poke their buns and make funny noises too.


Ha ha I do too! I say..."I got your hiney" and "pinch" him in the hiney and he jumps a little..lol he likes it though, but I just love to brush his tail and make it look pretty! : My husband says I'm turning him into a sissy dog...lol


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

thats a picture of a dogs butt, JK...


----------

